# FREE SHIPPING on GTO Underdrive balancer @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, get free shipping in the continental USA and 50% off shipping to Canada!*

SLP’s 25% underdrive balancer for GTOs incorporates a number of high-quality features you won’t find on any other aftermarket unit. Chief among them are a pair of extra-tall belt-retention walls that eliminate the belt-slippage issues endemic to other LS1 balancers (see photo above). Other unique design strengths include 100% steel construction (other brands use steel and aluminum), integral timing marks, and built-in puller-mounting threads. Includes a new balancer bolt and detailed installation instructions.

NOTE: Requires 2 new belts (Dayco # 760K6 and # 405K4 or equivalent, not included). Fits 2004-2006 GTO only.

*Features:*

Extra-tall belt-retention "walls"—no more thrown belts!
No aftermarket tensioner required
100% steel construction
Lighter than the stock balancer
Integral timing marks and puller-mounting threads
Keyed for high-rpm or supercharged applications
Does not cause false knock retard or erratic power-curve dips
Includes a new balancer bolt

Please click below to go directly to the ordering page.

*Underdrive Pulley, Harmonic Balancer - 04-06 GTO*





------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

